# I'm giving away some lures



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Figured I'd sneak this into the Steelhead forum since that's my favorite type of fishing.

My father-n-law cleaned out Kmart many years ago when they had a sale on Fred Arbogast Salmon Doctor Spoons. They are listed for $3.34 a piece but he got a BUNCH for .50 cents each. I've kept a few and I'm willing to do my small part to "give back to OGF".

Here's the deal:

10 lures. 2 to a person. First 5 people to PM me get them. If only one person PM's me then he/she gets all 10 etc. I pay postage. (I'll ship from work for free but don't tell anybody) 

Lures are in original packaging. Silver with a blue stripe, Doesn't list a size.

Anyone interested?


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm not interested but this is a very generous thought of You, hopefully You can help someone out.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

PM sent, Hope I was fast enough.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

PM Sent..................


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

PM sent also


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

Got six responses. Waiting on three addresses. 

Bob


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

pm sent............


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its just too awesome seeing this kind of generosity. :B

BuzzBob, could you use an OGF sticker? 

PM me. 

White or black, it will be free.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Thats pretty cool man.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

thats cool that someone has a heart and is willing to help and look out for ppl he dont even know.....thanks for being generous and helping others you dont get that to much anymore


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I was second to send to you for these. Yet I still have not recieved any.did you send them out yet.


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I do have the addresses for the 5 "winners" and no they haven't been sent yet but I'm a man of my word and they will go out next week. If you can't wait that long I'll gladly refund your money


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

I got the 2 plugs just 5 mins ago. They was blue my favorite color ( besides green if it be money ) man thanks a lot. first time I ever got any thing threw here. all the rest in here have something to sell or give away always came up empty handed.sorry I bugged you. but then the UPS man is a fishermen too. and I was thinking he just might thought I had enough and well you know the rest.Thanks again pal.now I need some one take me to Erie to try em out.any takers.


----------



## Beer:30 (Feb 23, 2007)

Buzz,

I got mine early in the week. Thank you very much. I posted in the northeastern area, your generousity and thanking you earlier in the week.

Again, thank you and hope to see you on the water.

Luke


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

thanks buzzbob, just got them in mail. i really appreciate the lures bud. thanks again Capt.Scott.


----------

